# New Arrival Omega Speedsonic



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I recieved this Omega Speedsonic a few weeks ago, added a bracelet to it and here is the result. Very handsome IMO.

Note the red shirt :lol:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Superb watch Jo.

I've got mine on a Chronssimo leather strap (found the bracelet slipped around a bit too much - quite a chunky watch!) and find it one of my favorite to wear.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful example, mine says hello










I reckon your shirts get more attention and comments than your watches though  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam John that's another lovely Omega added to the ever growing Omega collection :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Dam John that's another lovely Omega added to the ever growing Omega collection :thumbsup:


Cheers Phil, I seem to have a collection all of a sudden, funny how it crept up on me :lol:

Gary great picture


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Snap John!....least it looks the same...I far prefer our luminous printed batons than the raised ones (sorry Gary  )


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Snap John!....least it looks the same...I far prefer our luminous printed batons than the raised ones (sorry Gary  )


No problem Paul, I love 'em both and given the money would own both. However back in the real world the raised hour markers edge it for me, I love the way they catch the light.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Snap John!....least it looks the same...I far prefer our luminous printed batons than the raised ones (sorry Gary  )
> ...


Not convinced! :lol:

fftopic: sorry John ...

We should have a "Show Us Your Raised Markers!" topic....back in the good old days when I used to collect 1970's Seiko....I had this:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The most extreme example of raised markers I had for a while. Sorry John I fear we're heading off coarse again :blink:.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I recieved this Omega Speedsonic a few weeks ago, added a bracelet to it and here is the result. Very handsome IMO.
> 
> Note the red shirt :lol:


Nice one John B)

BTW, Griff`s not finally getting through to you is he? :wink2: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I recieved this Omega Speedsonic a few weeks ago, added a bracelet to it and here is the result. Very handsome IMO.
> ...


No Mac ....... Just showing my solidarity with the Republicans


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice.

I reckon that the bracelet works with the grey dial better than a strap would.

Nice piece.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> I recieved this Omega Speedsonic a few weeks ago, added a bracelet to it and here is the result. Very handsome IMO.
> 
> Note the red shirt :lol:


Torture..... :cry2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Keith, I will put a blue shirt on next time :batman:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one John. Looks a great example 

So just how many Omega is this now?


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Beautiful example, mine says hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary that dial is my fav the colour is awesome and the mesh is my preferred strap after seeing Rich's one


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Snap John!....least it looks the same...I far prefer our luminous printed batons than the raised ones (sorry Gary  )
> ...


I love the way Omega matched the hands and the hour markers :tongue2:

p.s. nice catch, John :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Jo. Really like that.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely John. I really love Garyâ€™s blue dialled version too and now Iâ€™m not sure which I prefer - they are both beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great watch John, shirts nice too


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely, just lovely!

I just picked up a NOS Speedsonic the same as this one, watch this space for some pics soon! They are a lovely watch, I sold one last year and still regret it! Great watch to own and a real piece of watch making history!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to have a NOS one like Gary's... Sold it to Foz, those markers were great... just bought another one with painted dial... not sure its me, but we'll see... The lobster is my fave ssonic... with painted dial conversion


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Lovely, just lovely!
> 
> I just picked up a NOS Speedsonic the same as this one, watch this space for some pics soon! They are a lovely watch, I sold one last year and still regret it! Great watch to own and a real piece of watch making history!
> 
> Cheers Tom


Was that Keith's?

Stunning it is mate!!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Hey

No it wasn't KT'd, I tried to wangle it out of him but for some reason he woulddn't take my offer of an IOU! lol

The one I have is same style but with original factory Zppon coating on the case!

Watch this space for pics

Cheers Tom


----------

